# is Stila Crueltry-Free?



## athena123 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, I checked the Stila website and can't find any reference as to whether they test on animals or not. Does anyone know? 

TIA!

Athena


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

i'm not entirely sure. You can probably use their contact us link to find out


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 2, 2008)

YeS! Stila Cosmetics is cruelty-free. They were on a list of Cruelty-Free cosmetics companys on the PETA2 website =)
And here's a list of all other cosmetics that are cruelty-free as well:
PETA2 // The Stuff // Looking Good Cruelty-Free // Cosmetics


----------



## athena123 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to know mizuki. I took Shimmer's suggestion and sent them an email 2 days ago. Still haven't heard back grrr..... I'm so spoiled by the smaller companies I deal with when purchasing skincare. emails are answered within hours, waiting days for a response seems so lackluster.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

*What types of companies are on the ‘Don’t Test’ list?*

The list includes cosmetics, personal care, and household cleaning product companies only. PETA’s Caring Consumer Project was founded upon the fact that no law requires animal testing of these types of products, so manufacturers of these products have no excuse for animal testing and should be boycotted until they change to a non-animal-testing policy.

The list does not include companies that manufacture only products that are required by law to be tested on animals (e.g., pharmaceuticals, automotive and garden chemicals, food additives, etc.). While PETA is opposed to all animal testing, our quarrel in those instances is less with the individual companies and more with the regulatory agencies that require animal testing. Nonetheless, it is important to let companies know that it is their responsibility to convince the regulatory agencies that there is a better way to determine product safety.

The “Don’t Test” list may include companies that manufacture both products that are and products that are not required to be tested on animals, but in order to be listed, each company has stated that it does not conduct any animal tests that are not required by law.

*How does a company get on the list?*

Companies listed either have signed PETA’s statement of assurance or provided a statement verifying that they do not conduct or commission any nonrequired animal tests on ingredients, formulations, or finished products and that they pledge not to do so in the future. 

*How do I know that these companies really don’t test on animals?*

To a degree, the statement of assurance is a matter of trust. However, companies are putting their integrity on the line when they respond to consumers. A company that has publicly announced an end to its animal tests and states in writing that it doesn’t test on animals would face a public relations disaster (and potential lawsuits) if it were caught testing on animals. Companies are well aware that consumers are serious about the issue of animal testing, and they know that it would ruin the public’s confidence in their products if it were discovered that they were being dishonest about their animal-testing policies.

*What about a product whose label says, ‘No Animal Testing,’ but whose manufacturing company is not on PETA’s ‘Don’t Test’ list?*
Labels can be deceiving, so be careful. No specific laws exist regarding cruelty-free labeling of products, so companies can take liberties. While it is unlikely that a company would put blatantly false information regarding its animal-testing practices on its products, the statements it does make may not be fully informative and may indeed mislead consumers. For example, the label on Clairol’s Herbal Essence shampoo states that it is not tested on animals; Clairol, however, does test other products on animals. Many animal-testing companies have some cruelty-free products, but we must boycott all the companies’ products in order to pressure them into stopping all animal tests. If the label on a company’s product says that it is not tested on animals and the company isn’t on either of PETA’s lists, please share the company’s contact information with PETA so that we can formally inquire about the company’s animal-testing policy. Likewise, if you communicate with a company that claims to be cruelty-free but is not on our list, please ask for a statement in writing and copy the statement to PETA. We will communicate with the company to see if it meets all our cruelty-free criteria. Meanwhile, PETA recommends purchasing products made only by companies on our “Don’t Test” list.

Why do some companies’ product labels say, ‘No Animal Ingredients,’ when, in fact, they contain beeswax, lanolin, whey, etc.?
Some companies are not educated about or sensitive to the suffering of animals in the production of certain products that do not involve the actual slaughter of the animal. PETA attempts to educate these companies, but some have persisted in inaccurately labeling their products as free of animal ingredients even though it is a fact that honey, lanolin, etc., are animal products. Our advice is always to read the entire label before believing such a statement, and we encourage you to voice your complaints to these companies as well. For our free list of “Animal Ingredients and Their Alternatives,” please contact PETA.

*How often are PETA’s product lists updated?*

PETA’s “Do Test” and “Don’t Test” factsheets are updated approximately every two to four months to reflect additions (e.g., if we are informed of a new company’s non-animal-testing policy), deletions (e.g., if a non-animal-testing company is purchased by an animal-testing company or if a company goes out of business), changes in contact information, etc. These factsheets are based on the most current information available at the time of printing. Companies may have changed their animal-testing policies after this edition was printed. 

PETA reserves the right to choose which companies will be included, based on company policy. Inclusion on any list is not an endorsement of a company or any of its products by PETA. Please contact PETA if you have any questions about the status of listed companies or if you know the address of a company that is not listed. 

PETA also publishes product lists in two other formats: a pocket-sized cruelty-free shopping guide, updated twice yearly, and the _Shopping Guide for Caring Consumers_, an annually updated directory of companies that don’t test on animals, which includes lists of their products, coupons, and contact information. To order either, contact PETA.

The following companies manufacture products that ARE NOT tested on animals. Those marked with an asterisk (*) manufacture strictly vegan products—made without animal ingredients, such as milk and egg byproducts, slaughterhouse byproducts, lanolin from sheep, honey, or beeswax (for a list of animal ingredients and their alternatives, please contact PETA or visit CaringConsumer.com). Companies without an asterisk may offer some vegan products. Some of the company names are followed by the name of their parent or subsidiary company or by examples of products manufactured by that company.


Stila Cosmetics, 2801 Hyperion Ave., Studio 102, Los Angeles, CA 90027


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

everything that's going to end up in or on a human is at some point tested on an animal. the final product may not be tested on an animal, but the ingredients are...fda regs.


----------

